# Screen saver behaviour inverted with MSI laptop [SOLVED]

## mounty1

MSI S270 laptop with Mobility Radeon Xpress 200 graphics, radeon driver.

For about six months now the screen-saver functionality is 'inverted' which means that after a few minutes, if you touch the mouse or keyboard, the screen goes blank.  That is, it does not go blank after a few minutes of its own accord, and then come back on when you touch the mouse or keyboard, but stays on and only goes blank when mouse or keyboard is touched.  Anyone else ?   Fix ?

----------

## DONAHUE

the world of laptop backlight control evidently is a mess. your laptop probably has key combos for on/off/dim/bright. Do they work appropriately?

enabling  *Quote:*   

> Symbol: MSI_LAPTOP [=n]                                                                                                                               
> 
> Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                      
> 
> Prompt: MSI Laptop Extras                                                                                                                             
> ...

  may help

searching menuconfig with / and backlight in the dialog finds a lot of stuff

good luck

----------

## mounty1

Wow, I've searched through menuconfig many times looking for ways to tune the kernel but had CONFIG_RFKILL=n so those two options that you suggested did not appear.

Thanks, and setting them solved the problem.

The laptop does have keys for sound and screen.  Well, sort of:  the keys have the normal legends in white, then some of them have another legend in blue, which is the effect you get when you press the special Fn key as a shift-key.  Those keys did work and continue to work.

----------

## DONAHUE

Good news.

----------

